# Competitons in Australia



## DamonCubeFreak (Jul 26, 2009)

hey guys i live in australia and ive been cubing for a year and a half 
i have yet to come accross an australian competiton 
so if you know any upcoming or past comps plz 
comment |
|
|
|
|
|
\/
Check my youtube out
username ---> |guterdak|


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jul 26, 2009)

There is one in Melbourne unofficial at Melbourne Central
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6572&page=29
If not you can organize one on this thread


----------



## Faz (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey, me and a few others are starting up the Australian Speedcubing Association. We hope to have an official competition in Melbourne later this year, and eventually have competitions interstate.

See my post on page 25 of the Speedcubing in Melbourne thread for more details

also www.speedcubing.com.au


----------

